# Hello fellow horse lovers!



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forums and not sure what to say. I have three horses. A Quarter, a Paint, and a Appaloosa.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome and how fun! How old are they all?

I only have one horse but he's my everything  He is 11


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

Aw, he's cute! I like him!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Dawn how are you
nice to meet you 
Hope to see you around


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome!! Good advice, here.


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Do you have any photos of your horses?


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

Yes, I do have pictures. DawnsBreak's Horses


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from another Paint, Quarter horse and Appy fan!!


----------

